

10 Reasons To Quit Your Job Right Now - zher
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/26/10-reasons-to-quit-your-job-right-now/

======
keithpeter
I think I belong to the 10%. I work as a teacher. I get paid to talk to
teenagers, and to get them to think straight and focus their attention. I have
been doing this long enough that I have the _children_ of previous students in
my class ('my Mum told me about you'). There is pressure (paperwork,
deadlines, OFSTED (UK)) but I don't dread getting out of bed in the mornings.
It is the opposite of boring where I work, and I spend most of my time with
groups of people who stay with me for one or at most two years.

Just in case anyone is looking for an alternative to what they do now...

------
newscrunchtime
Eventually, we get to decide to quit our jobs if we are not happy anymore and
I just did that a month ago. I quit my offline job and got a job that I've
always wanted. It's really true that if you want to quit your job you must be
prepared and plan ahead to sustain your daily living especially if other
people or family members are dependent on you financially.

